# Sat in a cafe by myself



## hannah93027 (May 7, 2006)

The other day I was so tired of being in the house so I decided to go out and sit in a cafe with a drink and read a newspaper, just for a change of scenery. That's nothing unusual where I live, there are so many students here and people are always sitting on their own. 

I didn't feel afraid at all, but when I got into town it was just so busy that I really started to panic, I couldn't see properly and my heart was really pounding. But I still kept walking and when I got to the cafe I managed to order what I wanted, and then sit there and calm down. 

I'm just so glad that I fought SA and still did what I wanted to instead of turning back and going home!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yay!!! Congratulations :banana It's good you got out and felt a little better


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

carry said:


> Yay!!! Congratulations :banana It's good you got out and felt a little better


 :dito

I'm so glad you managed to override your panicky thoughts and feelings. That really, really, really takes determination and tired of being sick and tired of the same old routine. Good for you hannah!!!

As for my experience....4hours before curtain call, my niece "excitedly and cheerfully" invited me to her school play at the last minute. Then she said, "Get there early because it gets really crowded."

Well, of course my anxiety began to rise. And I couldn't give her a quick yes, I said, "Let me see first."

When I got off the phone, I unravelled. My hands started to sweat and I started to feel sick and cranky. It took me 2 calls to support group friends and just accepting and trying to be positive. It was NOT easy to pull myself together.

Only after I dressed( I still thought about backing out) did I call my niece back an hour before her show to say I was coming.

So now it's the day after and I still feel kindof scattered.

As I was watching my niece perform, I was happy I went. And I thought, " All the hours I played house with her when she was little paid off. lol

She was a natural stage ham on stage. (so were the rest of her classmates. It was amazing to see how these kids were so comfortable and having the time of their life! Well, they are a part of the family videocam age lol) I did tear up because I was so close to skipping out on this special night. And my presence meant so much to her.

lol...I hope you don't mind me telling of my triumph on your thread. :lol

I hope you continue to go to the cafe even if it's on your own!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

good job!


----------



## Kokeshi (May 22, 2006)

That's great, I'm proud of you.

I love sitting in cafe's alone. I'm glad you worked up the courage to do it and enjoy it


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats! :yes


----------



## hannah93027 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!

Good for you, semi-stalled :banana I'm really glad you went! It would have meant a lot to your niece and I bet it did to you too 

Oh and of course I don't mind you putting that on my threat


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

That's awesome!  I thought about sitting in a cafe by myself yesterday, but didn't have the courage. Keep up the good work!


----------

